# Wild Camping in Spain



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Just reading March2006 MMM mag.regarding wild camping in Spain,some of the letters were very much against the practice of wild camping, they even said the local inhabitants regard wild campers as scroungers and parasites.disposing of sewage in unauthorised places etc.does this happen in spain during the winter months as is suggested.....aido


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

aido said:


> Jsome of the letters were very much against the practice of wild camping, they even said the local inhabitants regard wild campers as scroungers and parasites.disposing of sewage in unauthorised places etc.does this happen in spain during the winter months as is suggested.....aido


  Unfortunately it does *aldo*. It is usually the local Brits that complain about this problem. However. It DOES happen. We are Wild Camper's and we are NOT parasites. We ALWAYS make a point of cleaning the area around our RV and when we leave it is cleaner than when we arrived. Other's do not. I have even seen them stop not far away from a shopping area. Take out their Porta-potti and empty it down the drain. We have on-board tanks which can last 3 to 4 weeks. When they are near the point of requiring emptying, we go to a particaular sewage place and empty out. Never in a public place. I wish other's would do the same. :evil:

I have mentioned in the past about an occasion where we were parked next to a £280,000 RV. Are you telling me they are parasites? No way Jose. :wink:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi, just a thought.....if you fancy wildcamping in Spain.....why not go inland and get away from the winter coastal gettos and enjoy beautiful scenery, peace, nature and the real Spain ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

savannah said:


> .why not go inland and get away from the winter coastal gettos and enjoy beautiful scenery, peace, nature and the real Spain ?


Hi savana,
this appeals to me, we are coming to Spain in October, can you recommend a good area to visit as you describe.. ?
Having only visited northern and eastern costal areas I would like to explore more remote and wild areas.. the REAL Spain! 
The further away from a hypermarket the better.. !

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks .. Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Savannah. We have a regular place we visit in the Orba valley. Surrounded by Orange groves. 8)


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh...where to start ! There are SO many beautiful spots.....try by the lakeside at Iznajar, its between Granada and Antequera.....good access, then there is around El Chorro near where I live.....loads of little tucked away spots, also several large off the road layby's in Extramadura......they even have dead WOLVES by the side of the road....its THAT wild.....yes I know, it was really sad, tragic in fact, but makes a change from the poor cats and dogs in my area ! Don't really mean to be flippant......just pointing out how wild the countryside is.
Then of course there is central Portugal......beautiful...try the Estrela mountains.....but DON'T be tempted by the poor little puppies for sale in cages by the road side in the mountains ! Also, Bussaco forest area and Luso have lots of quiet little areas.I have wild camped all over inland Spain and parts of Portugal and have NEVER had any problems. Just use your common sense and be aware.....but it is NOTHING like the Costa's !
Have a great time in October.....good time to visit the south.
Lynda


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

JSW......agree entirely with what you are saying, but I think that the behavior of _some_ "wildcampers" has little or anything to do with the cost of their MHome, rather it is about attitude and care........However, I think we are shortly going to see a clampdown on wildcamping in some areas...and not just Spain....Morocco has [at last] done something about the freeloaders who spent sometimes months along the beaches in the south. In some areas the filth washed back up onto the waterline had to be seen to be believed, and often came back way along the coast from where they were camped.

You would have thought that 3000+ wild camping Mhomes would have brought something to the local economy.......not so....Main topic of conversation was how much they HAD NOT spent during their stay.

I am firmly PRO wilderness/wild camping. I just hope that the few [3000!!] don't spoil it for all........

Anyway.......This article hit the press on a popular Del Sol rag this week......Interesting.....

Quote......

SUN, SEA and SOD ALL TO PAY

In a scene straight out of Meet The Fockers, a gargantuan hotel on wheels seemed to momentarily cut out the sun as it swung off the road on to the beach. Seagulls resting happily by the water's edge as they waited to gorge on rich pickings when the returning fishing boats gutted their catch, suddenly scattered in a white whirlwind. Robert DeNiro, whose gadget packed vehicle almost stole the show in the hit film, would have smiled in appreciation at the sheet size of this alien invader. I could swear someone inside announced, "Tranquility base here the Eagle has landed". As the door opened, you fully expected to see the leg of a bulky suited spaceman reach tentatively for the ground one small step for encroachment, one giant leap for intrusion. Sure, there was a leg, then another, peeping out of crinkled shorts, followed by a T shirted pilot, a busty co pilot, a dog, chairs, a washing line hastily erected and a blast of Rod Stewart from the cockpit radio, thankfully quickly turned down. Relative peace was restored for a few minutes, then, like saucers gathering round the mother ship, more of them. Smaller this time. Four or five, circling, settling on the sand, engines whining to a whisper. And, almost as suddenly as it started, it was over. Now, between the new village of mobile homes, you could just detect the eager gulls trailing the fishing boats, but the rest o fthe sea was obscured by a wall of gleaming metal. February in Andalucia. From the northern territories of Europe, the army of sun seeking free loaders had arrived in force. No caravan fees for them. Sun, sea and sod all to pay thats what they had come here for. And doesnt it make you boil. The good souls who booked their places last autumn were installed just down the road, hooked into the electricity supply, facilities on tap, but those whose only interest was to fill every available space on the playa couldnt care less. Or, at least, thats how it appears. Isnt it time something was done? Why should these people get away with it? Who knows whats lying beneath our flag winning beaches when theyve gone? Tread carefully, because, after hours of being cooped up inside these mobile monstrosities, dogs need to go somewhere. And what happens to all that you know what in the chemical loos? I cant imagine theyll drive off with it merrily sloshing around after a fortnight. Where do they dump it? Not so long ago, it was reported that the local authorities were minded to charge such owners "landing fees" but theres little sign of it yet. Our roads are already full of them, we dont want the beaches choked, too. By now, youll realise Im no great fan of todays pantechnicons. Time was when their most modestly sized forbears mixed reasonably with the rest of seaside paraphernalia. Those were the days of hi di hi holidays, when hotels were the retreat of the rather well to do, so taking your pots and pans on an annual excursion were excusable. But, since then, bigger and not better descendants have taken over. Now they dominate, not integrate. I remember many a pleasant holiday on the Norfolk coast in a static caravan, so Im not totally against the notion of spending a week or two in such surroundings. All Im saying to these carefree travellers, is dont be selfish and try to understand the impact you can make on the environment around you.

END QUOTE.
By Brian Paine / The Euro Weekly News, 23rd Feb to 1st March 2006.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Detourer.....oh no...thats all we need......bad local publicity !
People do tend to tar everyone with the same brush...lets hope not though. If only people would 'spread out' a bit more into the countryside, park considerately, leave no rubbish etc etc......we wouldn't be quite so noticeable !
Mind you, bearing in mind the deplorable state of the majority of Spanish campsites, its no wonder people want to wild camp.
Personally, I like to do both, as most people I suspect, and there ARE some lovely sites, one of my favourites is the Rio Jara site I think its called, near to Tarifa....magic, sitting there on a fine evening looking at the coast of Africa, wonderful sunset, glass of Rose in hand.....BLISS ! !

Lynda


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We like to wild camp but have stayed at a few sites in Spain. When we were in Portugal we used one site that took camping cheques at Nazare. At that time of the year NOV it was fine as there were new pitches at the top of the site, large, fully serviced pitches and we had no trouble parking up. However if these were full (there were about 10 I think) then it was a very steep drive down to other pitches and these looked quite difficult to maneuver a large motorhome.
Also when on the Algarve we looked in at a couple of sites which were either FULL or very loose soil/sand that one would become bogged down in. In fact at one place we were parked by a restaurant with the owners permission and it rained heavily that night and the campsite opposite (full) was very boggy after this.
I would say that both Spain and Portugal need to do something about their campsites, making adequate provision for motorhomes both in quantity of sites over winter, decent pitches, facilities like dumping (which are often not convenient). Also some countries motorhomers (no names) seem to grab parts of pitches that are not even their allocated pitch and are unwilling to move when a newcomer arrives looking for a pitch. Also pricing could be more realistic on some sites that charge the earth and do not in winter have many facilities open. Most motorhomers are content with a pitch that doesn't get boggy in rain, EHU water and dumping nearby.
I like the peace of wild camping but equally like to use a campsite occasionally for a week or two.
Its no wonder we wild camp, but I deplore inconsiderate people who spoil it for the locals, others or spoil the environment. Would they like it if people dumped in their gardens at home.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Totally agree Rita......if the sites were better, in ALL respects, people would be more likely to use them and that would certainly relieve the pressure a bit from wild campers, although I suspect that the very people who cause all the problems are the ones who wouldn't use sites regardless of how good they were. 
I remember the first time I used an inland site in Andalucia.....full of high expectations.......I thought I had inadvertantly arrived at a third world getto........dirty, dusty,noisy, full of overwintering caravans belonging to Spaniards who use them for weekends......dont even GO there !.......and this was OUT of season.........NEVER again !


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been reading the very positive posts on wild camping in Spain, but how are these comments consistent with frequent advice not to stay over in service areas and tales of people being gassed and robbed while asleep? The only time we have "wild camped" has been on a sea front when other motorcampers are there, my guiding priciple is if there are Spanish vans there you're probably OK. Incidently a good spot is in the car parks on the front at Torre del Mar, very convenient for the bars and restaurants but hardly wild camping!


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I suppose what we are talking about is 'wild camping' in quiet coastal and or countryside areas which cannot be confused in ANY way with parking overnight in a service area or motorway layby.......where, of course, the likelyhood of crime rises enormously...........having said that...I HAVE done it, occasionally, up and down France, for years without any problems, but I think that the likelyhood of potential problems is rising steeply every year, as the crime rate rises.
Certainly down here in Southern Spain the crime rate has risen SUBSTANTIALLY recently with an influx of immigrants from eastern european countries. So you must always be very aware and able to size up potential risk in any area you overnight in...........including I might add, some actual campsites.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'm following the arguments on this thread with interest but why are some wild campers referred to as wild campers and others are called freeloaders ?? 
Double standards perhaps, it's ok for me, "I'm responsible" but no one else among the "+3000 freeloaders" ? 

Wild camping is simply not paying to camp ( Freeloading ? ) .. be it Tesco's car park or on the beach ..


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I'm following the arguments on this thread with interest but why are some wild campers referred to as wild campers and others are called freeloaders ??
> 
> Wild camping is simply not paying to camp ( Freeloading ? ) .. be it Tesco's car park or on the beach ..


  Hi *Jim*,]. The term Freeloaders goes back a long time on the Costas. I spent from 1995 to 2000 living in a caravan on a campsite in Altea. We bought the Costa Blanca News every week. There was hardly a week went by when the British (usually) residents (that;s questionable) sounded off at great length about the Freeloading parasites that inhabited the beaches. Emptying out their Porta Pottis ad infinitum. We used to regularly ride our bikes up and down the coast and the only time I saw anyone emptying out a Potti, it was a German (shock horror - they wouldn't do that in Germany) emptying out just above the Large Shopping precinct at Finistrat. Most polution we saw was caused by the local fishermen, who left bottles, empty *** packets, empty bait boxes etc. On the other side of the coin. We have been camped in an area away from the beach. we were invaded by a gang of travellers. They caused us no harm. But when they left. It was like a bomb site. We cleaned every little scrap of paper and debris away. Only for them to return 2 weeks later and do the same again. We moved on. This won't happen again, becuaw the area is now being built on. Another Shopping area. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

thanks for the background information on the costas. I'm starting to think it would be better to steer clear altogether. :? 
My thoughts on 'wild campers' are that they fall into two camps, (no pun intended) the ones who simply don't want or can't afford to pay and the ones who much prefer a quiet life away from the mayhem of some big sites no matter the cost.. 
I hate big 'all singing dancing' sites hence in the UK my preference for the CL or Club site which has no facilities. In France I have favoured the aire and municipal site for the same reasons. I have little experience in Spain having only stayed on smallish sites, small being the operative word, the pitch sizes were abysmal... perhaps the reason for the attraction to wild camping in Spain.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering when it became in some peoples eyes an unofficial ''law'' to always have to use an official site whilst away camping....... freedom of choice rules in my book.......I like quiet camping areas, whether I have to pay or not is immaterial, I DO NOT like camping amongst hundreds of other ,usually noisy,people, whether it is on a site or, for example, as I have noticed at the beach sometimes at Torremolinos, and I strongly reserve the right to choose. I have motorhomed for over 25 years, have never experienced, nor caused, any trouble to anyone in that time, and hope to continue for a long time yet.
I would certainly object to being called a freeloader, and my advice Jim is to steer clear of the costas and discover inland Spain, where not many goatherders carry gas spray guns, at least not that I have noticed amongst MY neighbours ! !
Enjoy your trip, wild camp when it suits you, camp on sites when you want or need to use facilities and have a great time, always respecting the countryside and never leaving anything obnoxious behind you ! !


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Savannah, we look forward to finding goat herders and wolves :lol:
It will be much more than a 'trip' we are going full time this summer and will head for Spain in October hopefully to find these wonderful unspoiled places, the REAL Spain you talk of.. many thanks for the advice and reassurance ..Can't wait ! 
Click on my WWW button where we will eventually keep a log.. 

Cheers ..Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

savannah said:


> freedom of choice rules in my book.......I like quiet camping areas, whether I have to pay or not is immaterial, I DO NOT like camping amongst hundreds of other ,usually noisy,people, whether it is on a site or, for example, as I have noticed at the beach sometimes at Torremolinos, and I strongly reserve the right to choose.


 8) My sentiments exactly. If anyone has read my website they will have seen that we went mobile to have the choice of neighbours. We were inflicted with several rowdy neighbours for several years before we finally sold up and went mobile to get away from them. It works for me. :wink:

8O Don't get me wrong. We enjoy a good laugh and a sing song. But not all night and every night. :roll:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Lynda aka Savannah,

You appear to know and love Spain - maybe you would be able and willing to give us some ideas for touring.

At present we are in Calpe on the Costa Blanca. We hope to get around Spain a bit more in the near future, but are not really sure where to go for starters. So far we are not overly impressed with the Spanish sites, many of which are overpriced for the facilities and conditions (I have wondered if they are taking advantage of the present clamp-down on wild camping that seems to be going on). 

I don´t mind using sites as and when necessary, but would also like to stop off-site (sounds nicer than "Wild Camping"!).

Any ideas as to places to see and stop would be appreciated. We have Dylan Dawg with us, so cities are out. We like the open, especially hills and mountains - provided the van can make it up them OK, and miss the green green grass of home (Wales). The hard earth of this part of Spain is a poor substitute.
Also, when not using sites, where do you dispose of Toilet Waste, and take on fresh water? Will garages let you top-up with water at the same time as fuel?

All info gratefully accepted from all!!!!!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Rob MD recently I met some others from UK who had been moved on by police from Calpe so they went to Guadalest and camped overnight in the car park (lower park by the lake) the little man will come round in the morning for 1.5 euros but if you are up and about he won,t know you have slept there ( this is discouraged) also there is a site just inland from Guardamar on the back road to Rojales called Rincorn Camping very clean place and costs less than some of the other sites around here, it has a little cafe bar run by a Scotsman called Wattie Dewar friendly guy  also top up and get rid of waste at the motorway service areas


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Going to Northern Spain in May. 
Along the coast from San Sebastian to Santiago.
Would like to use Aires (like France)wild camp and mostly campsites.

Would I be able to stay near the coast, as on the return journey will go inland?

What the best route?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Over the last few years we have made 5 or 6 visits to Spain per year initially considering the purchase of a property. In the end we decided to buy another motorhome which is what we have done. During these visits we met many Brits living there, some of whom were fantastic people but a lot who were totally misable and some we considered crooks e.g. the estate agent who was trying to sell us a ruin for £140k, the locals valued at £15.

Our impression of the Spaniards were that on the whole they were lovely people who just got on with their lives and let others get on with theirs.They were dirty by British standards, if you go into a true Spanish bar the floor is littered with ciggy buts etc and joints of Ham are simply left hanging in the bar to dry out for years before becoming a tasty dish.

I suspect that its the misable Brits who are the ones doing the moaning rather than the Spaniards. At the same time if I were a business man trying to fill my hotel and I had paid to have a sea view that is now blocked out by motorhomes I might be put out.

As per the earlier posts when we get over to Spain we will head inland. We always do this when we are over there. We have discovered a couple of superb drives inland from The Costa del Sol. Heading inland just East of Nerja we drive up into the mountains past little villages and views that are superb. The cost of eating falls dramatically in the little Bars which to us Brits often look like a petrol station. We have come across Volcanic Springs where the water comes out of the rocks at Bath temperature and the smells from the fields from the fresh flowers etc are as nice as any perfume. One suggestion to the couple in Costa Blanca would be simply to follow the A340 or E5 sections around the coast of Spain upto Cadiz in Jerez and then into Portugal. Whenever they feel like driving inland do that and then meander back to the coast. They will find plenty of parking for a night or so.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Having "wild camped" all over Spain/Portugal for many years we are now reluctant to carry on doing so because of the high risk of a break-in with the resulting loss and damage that is caused.

The problem of going to a campsite is the greed of the campsite owners that will charge 15 to 25 euro per night in the winter months for a short stay ( 1 to 7 nights) but if you stay 30 day's+ the charge drops to only around 6 to 9 euro a night, if it was more reasonably charged for short stay we would use sites more often.

Now we thought that the reason of travelling in a m/h was having the freedom of movement, touring around seeing all the places you want sightseeing then move on somewhere else. 

Yes it is nice to park up for a few days rest on a nice beach with the sea lapping around your feet but remember when the locals come down to the beach at the weekend and are confronted with row after row of gleaming GRP and unable to park their cars or enjoy the view it's no wonder they get a little angry. 

We stay monday to saturday morning if on a public beach or local weekend haunt then move away until returning monday morning when the locals are back at work.

I do not consider wild camping as freeloading as we all have to eat and buy fresh fruit and veg from local markets, and we like a drink of vino, we need fuel for the m/h and butano as well, we eat out at least twice a week, use local transport for getting around which is great for meeting the locals, so we do contribute to the local community.

Emptying loo's and getting water has never posed a problem as most garages will accommodate you if you spend a few euro on fuel or buy a little something from the kiosk.

Treat the local residents with respect and you will never have a problem, respect the fact you are in their country and make friends with them instead of just parking in large groups and alienating them, and you will have a great time.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

My parents live in Spain over the winter, from October to May, they've done this for the last 10 years. They have integrated as much as possible and are both fluent after taking the time and effort to learn the language.

A great insight for me on how the Spanish view the rest of Europe and how much of a disgrace many of our fellow Brits are. The suggestion that the crime increase is due to Eastern Europeans is vile, many of the Brits out in Spain are there for a reason - quite often out of desperation, many wish to return home but cannot afford to. The tales of being ripped off and cheated by other Brits are rife and evidence of this is not hard to find, being ripped off by a Spaniard is much less likely.

The most disgusting bars and toilets I have used are actually in 'British Pubs' in Spain and the Canaries, the local Spanish bars are on the whole a much better prospect for food, company and cleanliness.

Frontline developments are worth a fortune out there, who doesn't want a view of the sea? There is an element of envy that these freeloaders are getting top whack locations for nothing, this cannot be underestimated. By congregating this problem just looks worse. 

What exactly is the difference between wildcamping/freeloadind and being a traveller/gypsy? The amount of money you have in the bank/invested in your MH? If more demand was there for sites then surely this demand would be met with someone willing to take the pretty penny and provide the services required? Or is that the issue that the something for nothing brigade won't pay for it?

It does sound like a case of the few spoiling it for the majority, as the majority catch on the problem just gets worse.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Looks like it is best to travel inland in spain than to stay near the beaches
.
Norah+Neil have a great time in may.the weather should be good.

I see your tap is broken in your MH.the only people I know that would have a tap is Charles Camping in Blessington. 045/865351..aido


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Aido

\Thanks a million for no of charles camping.
Going to Wedding in Athlone tomorrow and then on to Dublin so will give them a call on friday.
Thanks again


----------



## 97821 (Feb 22, 2006)

I live in the south of Spain, and yes indeed there are some problems in the Cadiz coast (around Tarifa) but because many wild campers stay there for months! Yes indeed, there are people damping grey (and black) waters almost anywhere, but those are a minority. I have travelled all around Andalucia (coast and inland too) and there thousands of places to park and /or spend the night. 
To empty waters in a designed place for doing so you have to go to a camping (few sites in Spain with dumping areas, etc).
To get fresh water, almost any petrol station. I have never ever had any problem getting fresh water from a petrol station!

And about the fact that spanish people regard wild camping as "scroungers and parasites"... well, are we talking about those that stay for months in the same place of the same beach, hanging clothes and making barbacues as if they were in their own garden? With regards to those people, yes. But only those! (and that happens mostly in and around Tarifa and Conil (Cadiz eastern coast)

But as I always say.. Spain is much more than that part of the Coast!
Try visit "Las Alpujarras" around Sierra Nevada (Granada), try the Pyrenees, try "Cabo de Gata" in Almeria (still wild and desertic, where you will find at night a sky full of stars as you can only see in a place like that!). Try many places and you will find that no body looks at you as a scrounger!


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

*One nighter....on the coast*

Been meaning to post this since we got back........
We spent a one nighter at a very pleasant spot on one of the costas....... (sorry I get 'em all mixed up, the costas that is, and I don't have my maps to hand). This spot is only just over the boarder into Andalucia

Driving South from San Juan de los Terreros (probably about 1.5k) on the A332. Turn left onto a tarmaced road towards the sea. Turn first left onto a dirt track onto open scrub land/sand dunes. Should see other MHs from the main road anyway.
We were there the second week in Feb (ish) and parked virtually on the beach. A few other MHs there. Acres of space though I guess it's prob packed in summer.

Don't know if this is the right place for this info...... if not, sorry :roll: ...... please feel free to move it.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Anacarol. Your discription of a sky full of stars sounds like heaven..aido


----------



## 97821 (Feb 22, 2006)

aido... that place is still heaven (if you avoid july and august) Spring or autumn in any of the few beaches that are still unspoiled... silence at night... and a starry sky indeed.
If you like photography, try a 20/30 minutes exposition one cloudless night... just gorgeous!
If you ever decide to come down to Spain and visit the place, send me an email and I will give you directions to locate the best spots!


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

*Touring*

Hi I have just spent 15 valuable mins reading this post would like to thank all for taking part and giving me some information, 
I am in the process of buying an american rv as i want to tour spain for about a year and hopefully buy a property to live so want to see what is on offer the biggest problem i come accross is the prices that the camp sites charge sometimes as high as 20euros a night over 12 months that works out to be a bit expensive, i dont want wistles and bangs just wanting to look around, I personally think it is disgusting leaving the place in a mess and emptying the loo on the side of the road and would never do that. "would be nice to pick it up and empty it in there motorhome see how that grabs them" But am getting put off doing the whole thing by the amount of problems it causers insurance,campsites etc 
Anyone out there want to encourage me that its well worth it even after the hastle 
Thanks i think lol


----------

